# Clonezilla



## balanga (Nov 10, 2014)

Is it possible to run Clonezilla under FreeBSD or is there some equivalent program available?


----------



## fonz (Nov 11, 2014)

It appears not to be in the ports tree, but they claim their product consists of scripts (Perl and/or Bourne) so it should be portable to FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2014)

ntfsclone comes from sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------

